# hunt auction to benefit Chelsey-ends 10-23-06 at noon (revised ending date)



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lazy Fork Ranch
Tilden, Texas
Hunt for up to four
Campbell family is invited to join us for the weekend.
3 days/nights
Includes:
2 management bucks up to 140 (hunter may upgrade)
4 does
4 hogs
1 management buck up to 140 for the Campbell's
2 does
2 hogs

Bidding starts at $3000.00. Hunt is valued at over $12000.00

Hunt must be taken this season. Winner should contact Mike Benedum at 210-854-2424 to schedule.

Thanks,
Happy bidding.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Whats up folks? This is a fantastic hunt with all the extras. It would cost a lot more for a lease or just to book a hunt like this. Step up folks.

Charlie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I agree on the value of the hunt and am keeping a keen eye on this one. We got 22 days to play it out Charlie. Perfect hunt to pool your friends together on.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Mike......thanks for doing this. Please pass thank-you's to Robert and Co.!
Folks, this is a hunt of a lifetime.
You will see some major S.Texas Whitetails while bouncing around the ranch.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Is there a website for this ranch... I would like to check out the accomodations and consider taking my wife on this hunt. Thanks, Guy


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I googled and found this so correct me if I am wrong and I will edit this post to point right.

http://www.kevin-schwantz.com/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=169


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wahoo

I think i remember the lodge was 7500 feet. Not too shure. I bet the lodge is great. 

There is a phone nr. on the post if you would like to call.

Infamous

thats the ranch.

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll start it off at $3,000.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

$3500


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Now yall are talking.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

I was fortunate to have a tour of the Lazy Fork Ranch this past Monday. They have a very well run hunting ranch there.
We are scheduled to have 6 hunters (so far) hunt there this year.

Here are a few pictures of the Lodge, it was very close to being done Monday and is going to be an exceptional place to enjoy a south Texas deer hunt.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

make it $4000.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

$4500 while you are thinking about it.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Awesome guys. I am very excited about this hunt. We just moved all of the furniture in this weekend. Everything in the house is first class. Our cook is increadible. I look forward to meeting the winner and guiding them to a great deer and a great time. If anyone has any questions feel free to give me a call.

Mike Benedum
Lazy Fork Ranch
Tilden, Texas
(210)854-2424


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

That is the ranch, but it is not our website. Kevin Schwantz is a friend of the owners. They come down every year. The site is being finished up, and will hopefully come online soon.



InfamousJ said:


> I googled and found this so correct me if I am wrong and I will edit this post to point right.
> 
> http://www.kevin-schwantz.com/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=169


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> $4500 while you are thinking about it.


Excellant Boss! I'll drive :biggrin:


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

I will bump it to 5K.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice place!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK guys and gals keep it up. If you didnt get on a lease this year this is your perfect chance to get in on a fantastic hunt and outing and contribute to a great cause.

Charlie


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

The only hinie you are going to see is mine going down there for the hunt.







Make it $5001











Seemorehinie said:


> I will bump it to 5K.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Just kidding. $6,000.00


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok..now I'm getting disgusted. (j/k)...guess I will have to go $6,500....and u can see my hinie.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Wow......2COOL


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh Im just getting warmed up....


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Ok..now I'm getting disgusted. (j/k)...guess I will have to go $6,500....and u can see my hinie.


$7,000 and I dont want to see your hinie! lol


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

$7,500 and we have a long time to go...lol.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Let's juts take it to 10K where it really needs to start anyway.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

That is what I am talking about!!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

still 16 days to go even.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Let's juts take it to 10K where it really needs to start anyway.


Remind me in a few days that I owe ya something... :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Let's juts take it to 10K where it really needs to start anyway.


Now, there is a man that puts his money where his mouth is. *Unbelievable generosity!!* Your a good man Davis.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I know yall are lurking out there waiting till the last few hours. Its gonna be a great deal for someone, plus the Campbells. A lot of thanks to PACONTENDER for coming up with this trip.

Charlie


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Agree Pacontender..many thanks out to you. Hopefully will be seeing you soon this hunting season.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Now, there is a man that puts his money where his mouth is. *Unbelievable generosity!!* Your a good man Davis.


Amen..Brad......Awesome!!

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.
​


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I know we have a while to go, but I want to thank the people who have placed bids on the hunt. Whoever ends up buying it will have a great time, and see some great deer. I will go one step farther an throw in a quail hunt in between the morning and evening hunt. Quail numbers are down, but riding on the topdrive is a great way to see the ranch.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Schaweeeeeet!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I just got off the phone with our taxidermist and he is donating a shoulder mount to the auction. Thanks to David Verrips at Authentic Trophies Taxidermy for the generousity.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Can't bid myself up twice in a row yet though....sorry.


----------



## sandyc911 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Totally Amazed*

Today marks the 1 year anniversary of Chelsey's diagnosis, and we continue to be amazed with the way people we do not even know have become angels to Chelsey. We are speechless to say the least over this 2cool family. God Bless all of you.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

We love you too Sandy, and know this is hard on the family..... Thanks for visiting us, I sent you some green dots.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

God bless you and your family Sandy. I actually believe Chelsey does more good for some of us as we could ever do for her. She is an inspiration! You should be very proud.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Sandy, You are incredible, your whole family is incredible, and inspiring. I don't think you even realize how many people you all have touched, I know you have touched me. God Bless you more than you can handle. Activescrape aka Mike Bereks sp. on the care page.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> God bless you and your family Sandy. I actually believe Chelsey does more good for some of us as we could ever do for her. She is an inspiration! You should be very proud.


You are 100% correct. I have been inspired by all of the stories and the smile on her face in every picture I have seen. She is a very brave and strong young woman and i hope to have the pleasure of meeting her someday. The Bracken family (owners of the Lazy Fork) and I wish the Campbell family the best and were very honored to be able to help out.

Mike


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Seemorehinie said:


> Can't bid myself up twice in a row yet though....sorry.


Davis, what an honorable gesture. Green to ya.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

well in that case. 10,500:slimer:


pacontender said:


> I just got off the phone with our taxidermist and he is donating a shoulder mount to the auction. Thanks to David Verrips at Authentic Trophies Taxidermy for the generousity.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

This is the greatest board I've ever seen for stepping up and helping people.
Mont and 2cool members have done a wonderful job. Now pray for my paychecks to roll in so I can help, others as well.
Thanks again all. Your fantastic, and glad I found the board.


----------



## bubbac1801 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Can't say enough!*

Kudo's to what has to be the best board I have ever been affiliated with..This comes from a very grateful father who has seen the smile appear back on his daughters face on more than one occasion because of the gracious and generous contributions by 2cool and their members. Sandy and I have died a hundred deaths dealing with this and it's people like you and Chelsey's strength that gets us through the day. We love all of you and hope we can repay you somehow when Chels wins her fight!

Bubba Campbell


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

bubbac1801 said:


> Kudo's to what has to be the best board I have ever been affiliated with..This comes from a very grateful father who has seen the smile appear back on his daughters face on more than one occasion because of the gracious and generous contributions by 2cool and their members. Sandy and I have died a hundred deaths dealing with this and it's people like you and Chelsey's strength that gets us through the day. We love all of you and hope we can repay you somehow when Chels wins her fight!
> 
> Bubba Campbell


Bubba, THANK YOU!!!! for sharing Chelsey with us.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> well in that case. 10,500:slimer:


Dang dude... you cut out the strabucks coffee for a month and you'll be able to cover the additional cost. :slimer:

Greenie coming your way!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Bubba,

Chelsey winnining this fight is payment enough..........But we are still going to duck tape you to the fighting chair and take you offshore with Chelsey when she is well enough











bubbac1801 said:


> Kudo's to what has to be the best board I have ever been affiliated with..This comes from a very grateful father who has seen the smile appear back on his daughters face on more than one occasion because of the gracious and generous contributions by 2cool and their members. Sandy and I have died a hundred deaths dealing with this and it's people like you and Chelsey's strength that gets us through the day. We love all of you and hope we can repay you somehow when Chels wins her fight!
> 
> Bubba Campbell


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

That sounds like a great plan too. I want to be in on that one. Plus if one of our family friends ends up getting the 64 Hatt he wants we can go out on that. I say that because I will be the captain.

Mike



disgusted said:


> Bubba,
> 
> Chelsey winnining this fight is payment enough..........But we are still going to duck tape you to the fighting chair and take you offshore with Chelsey when she is well enough


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll buy the fuel, and bring my super secret gps.


pacontender said:


> That sounds like a great plan too. I want to be in on that one. Plus if one of our family friends ends up getting the 64 Hatt he wants we can go out on that. I say that because I will be the captain.
> 
> Mike


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

We better find a few people to split the fuel. The specs we have seen said she burns 130 GPH at 26 knots.

Everybody have a great and safe weekend. I am headed to the ranch to thin the herd a little bit. I saw a spike last weekend that has a date with pit and a frying pan.



disgusted said:


> I'll buy the fuel, and bring my super secret gps.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

good lawd!


pacontender said:


> We better find a few people to split the fuel. The specs we have seen said she burns 130 gph at 26kts.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

pacontender said:


> We better find a few people to split the fuel. The specs we have seen said she burns 130 GPH at 26 knots.
> 
> Everybody have a great and safe weekend. I am headed to the ranch to thin the herd a little bit. I saw a spike last weekend that has a date with pit and a frying pan.


I'm good to get you out of the jetties...LOL


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

bubbac1801 said:


> Kudo's to what has to be the best board I have ever been affiliated with..This comes from a very grateful father who has seen the smile appear back on his daughters face on more than one occasion because of the gracious and generous contributions by 2cool and their members. Sandy and I have died a hundred deaths dealing with this and it's people like you and Chelsey's strength that gets us through the day. We love all of you and hope we can repay you somehow when Chels wins her fight!
> 
> Bubba Campbell


Well let's just take it to 11k and keep it going....kudos to you Bubba and your family..We are all praying.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome Davis! Yall are really showing your hearts on this.


Note to Disgusted: Your turn.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

somebody help me out here!!!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.

I need to get back with my investor.







​


Seemorehinie said:


> Well let's just take it to 11k and keep it going....kudos to you Bubba and your family..We are all praying.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

My other investor was at 5k. I was gonna take the mount. Might have another on the hook though. More to come. Don't count me out yet Mr Hiney.









InfamousJ said:


> Awesome Davis! Yall are really showing your hearts on this.
> 
> Note to Disgusted: Your turn.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Trust me...when you told me you were a ebay master I got nervous







. It's all good. Good luck to you and your investors. Could not be going to a better cause.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> somebody help me out here!!!!
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.
> 
> ...


I tried. Somebody else?

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.*


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Won't let me do it either.



TXPalerider said:


> I tried. Somebody else?
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.*


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Got it done (greenie)

Bogey


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall are doing great what a fantastaic effort by everyone. Now remember only ten days left.!!!!

Charlie


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

good thing you did not hit him with one of those quartermaster greenies. He would not have been able to see straight till after the auction was over.
















TXPalerider said:


> I tried. Somebody else?
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.*


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

He's Hit!!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to disgusted again.
​
vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.
​
I can't give it to neither one.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> good thing you did not hit him with one of those quartermaster greenies. He would not have been able to see straight till after the auction was over.


If that's the case you must be feeling a little cross-eyed yourself.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to disgusted again.
> ​
> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.
> ​
> I can't give it to neither one.


I hit both of the bighitters again.... This is so fun to watch, and couldn't go for a better cause..... Just awesome


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I hit em both


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

UHHH, What?


TXPalerider said:


> If that's the case you must be feeling a little cross-eyed yourself.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Update. I would like to thank wushizfishin for offering to do the taxidermy work on one of the bucks for this hunt. I will let him post the details.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow... this deal just keeps getting better! That is 2Cool!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Update to hunt.
The third buck's taxidermy is now being donated too.

Lazy Fork Ranch
Tilden, Texas
Hunt for up to four
Campbell family is invited to join us for the weekend.
3 days/nights
Includes:
2 management bucks up to 140 (hunter may upgrade)
4 does
4 hogs
1 management buck up to 140 for the Campbell's
2 does
2 hogs
1/2 day quil hunt
Taxidermy for *ALL* three bucks.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Wow... great package plan there. How about a night of coyote calling? Geez.. I can't think of much else to do. LOL


----------



## bubbac1801 (Oct 4, 2006)

We pray every night that our family will be able to enjoy this fabulous trip. Mike, you and a young man I only know as "seemorehinie" are working miracles in my home! Whoever may win this auction you have my word that once you've spent 10 minutes with Chelsey you will realize how much impact she will have on your life. She is truly the strongest person I have ever known and her smile and attitude will affect you for the rest of your life! Thanks for being there for us and if you're ever in need...turn around and we will be there!

Bubba Campbell


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Pacontender

Only one problem, Ive seen Bubba (Chelseys dad) shoot. He has a problem. You may have to shoot for him. Before everyone gets down on me, Bubba and me go way back, Im just jacking with Bubba a little.

Charlie


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

bubbac1801 said:


> We pray every night that our family will be able to enjoy this fabulous trip. Mike, you and a young man I only know as "seemorehinie" are working miracles in my home! Whoever may win this auction you have my word that once you've spent 10 minutes with Chelsey you will realize how much impact she will have on your life. She is truly the strongest person I have ever known and her smile and attitude will affect you for the rest of your life! Thanks for being there for us and if you're ever in need...turn around and we will be there!
> 
> Bubba Campbell


To honest Bubba, your family is working miracles in our homes. Even if i don't win this auction, I will find a way with the winner to be there in some fashion. God bless.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*Keep Bidding*

Thanks to this board and it's administrators for allowing me to participate in the benefit auction for the Campbell family by donating a whitetail deer shoulder mount to the auction winner. Also, thanks to God for allowing my children to be healthy. I have a small taxidermy business where I specialize in white tail deer. I have been trained over the last 20 years by many world, national and state champion taxidermist. This is *not *an advertisement as I have been very blessed to get all off the business I want each year. I just want to insure the winner of this auction that your trophy will be in good hands. So bid often and bid high. Contact me after the auction for more details.

James Morrison
Superior Taxidermy
Huntsville, Texas


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

wushizfishin said:


> Thanks to this board and it's administrators for allowing me to participate in the benefit auction for the Campbell family by donating a whitetail deer shoulder mount to the auction winner. Also, thanks to God for allowing my children to be healthy. I have a small taxidermy business where I specialize in white tail deer. I have been trained over the last 20 years by many world, national and state champion taxidermist. This is *not *an advertisement as I have been very blessed to get all off the business I want each year. I just want to insure the winner of this auction that your trophy will be in good hands. So bid often and bid high. Contact me after the auction for more details.
> 
> James Morrison
> Superior Taxidermy
> Huntsville, Texas


James,

Thx for stepping up for such a great benefit. Coming from a former SHSU alumni, (83-87) I hope I get to visit your shop sometime this season. Again thx for stepping up to the plate.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Here are a few pics of bucks we have taken over the last few years.


1. Management
2. 23pt 197 gross
3. 12pt. 186 gross
4. 20pt. 193 gross


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nothing like stirring the pot a bit. 

BTW...That 186 is SWEET!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> BTW...That 186 is SWEET!!!


That's what I was thinking. Unfortunately my consortium of one (the coalition of the underfunded) ran out of gas before this thing really got started.

Outstanding effort by everyone involved.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> That's what I was thinking. Unfortunately my consortium of one (the coalition of the underfunded) ran out of gas before this thing really got started.
> 
> Outstanding effort by everyone involved.


Me too Charles... but I know whoever wins this thing will have a wonderful trip for a fantastic little lady. That 186 buck is beautiful.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

The best thing is that even though part of the ranch is high fenced, these three bigger bucks came from the low fence. We grow them big high or low.

I will try to get a few pics of the other big typicals that have been killed. How bout a 184 gross 182 1/8th net typical ten. That got me a little excited the first time I saw him.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pacontender said:


> I will try to get a few pics of the other big typicals that have been killed. How bout a 184 gross 182 1/8th net typical ten. That got me a little excited the first time I saw him.


 I bet it did!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Would u guys quit advertising so much or I'm gonna have to get a second job...PACO..like I told ya..i"ll take care of ya...


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Y'all are amazing...you KNOW you'll enjoy the trip even more because you've given to a good cause. WOW! In any case, continue to keep Chelsey and her family in your prayers since she has scans tomorrow to see if her tumors are still there. I know I'll be praying hard!!

I'd love to go along on the hunting trip as "official photographer." I have experience


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I will say a little prayer in the morning for Chelsey and her family.

If the winner of the auction has no problem with you joining us, then we would love to have you.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

OK. I will wait to show the pics of the 10 until after the auction is over. You know you wanna see it!!!!



Seemorehinie said:


> Would u guys quit advertising so much or I'm gonna have to get a second job...PACO..like I told ya..i"ll take care of ya...


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

*A Huntin' We Will Go*

Just to let you know, my husband and I went to South Africa last summer for a safari and I took tons of pics, and they're good!!! Kudu, warthogs, wildebeast & impala. Nevermind I also took pics of "wild" giraffe, zebras, waterbuck, rhinos, sable and more...

So, let me know if you want a tag-a-long photographer (if I'm not busy that weekend).

Susan


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

You guys are awesome! If I had that kind of money I'd be messin with ya! 

Dani California


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What's the bid up to?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Well let's just take it to 11k and keep it going....kudos to you Bubba and your family..We are all praying.


think this was it.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

GurmTsu said:


> What's the bid up to?


You testing me?....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Argo, thanks!

Seemore, never! I've heard about you!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Folks, would any of y'all have a problem if we end the auction on Monday morning? Given the recent news, I would like to be able to give the family as many options as possible, as soon as possible. It's not my place to make this kind of decision, but I certainly feel the need to ask. If there are no objections, I would like to cut off bidding at noon on Monday, Central time.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Mont said:


> Folks, would any of y'all have a problem if we end the auction on Monday morning? Given the recent news, I would like to be able to give the family as many options as possible, as soon as possible. It's not my place to make this kind of decision, but I certainly feel the need to ask. If there are no objections, I would like to cut off bidding at noon on Monday, Central time.


..

No problem here Mont..wind out of my sail as we speak.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I wonder when that East Texas e-Bay Master is going to strike? 

Good luck to all!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Need another investor. Between Pat and my dad, they are killin me. Just kidding. 
Hiney, You win this time.Kudos to you bro. I will send you another greenie when I can. I wouldn't steal this auction at the last minute. Chelsey has been in our families prayers every night since I heard about her story. I if I could make you bid more or if I could give more, I would. 
Bubba get Chelsey down there and ya'll have a blast. Take plenty of pics.


Pat P said:


> I wonder when that East Texas e-Bay Master is going to strike?
> 
> Good luck to all!


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

Apologize for not keeping up, is the last bid $11,000.00?


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

It is


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

reply number 60 at $11K is the current high bid.


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, when is the bidding officially over?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

12:00:00 pm today


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Hmmmm, do we have a new player on the field ??? 2Cool


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

$12,000.00.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

*Whoowhooo!*

Way to go!!! What a generous person you are.

Susan


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

redbyfly said:


> $12,000.00.


Hop you have a quick re-fresh button.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

testing 1.2.3


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

No better cause! If your going to bid, please don't bid less than $500 more. Just a request.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

12.5k


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Davis. You are a good man.

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

Somebody help me out here.........


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Conratulations Davis! Also, to redbyfly, awesome post.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Congrats to the winner, and may the funds put another sweet smile on Chelsey's pretty face.....


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

Congradulations, first class folks. John


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

redbyfly said:


> Congradulations, first class folks. John


vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to redbyfly again.
​


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Very nice you two..


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Congratulations Davis. You are a good man.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!
> 
> Somebody help me out here.........


Got you covered there bud!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

congrats!!!!!!!!! I owe ya!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seemorehinie again.
​


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Congrats Davis....Well done Gentlemen...Well Done!!!...Bravo Zulu!!


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

wow~! You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*Way to Go*

Most impressive. I am proud to know you guys and gals even if it is only thru this web page. Ya'll are a quality lot.
More Prayers for Chelsey - Holding out for a miracle. 
James


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Is that some kinda of a deal. Just unreal. Seemorehiney at 11:59 took the lead and the deal what can anyone say. Im trying to get in touch with Bubba and Sandy and let them know. Im at a loss for words to express my thanks to everyone involved with this deal. 

Just got off the phone with Bubba who stated they are humbled and estatic(sp) ? in regards to everyone on this board and the hunt auction. Sent his grateful thanks to everyone. 

Charlie


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Green to both of you guys. Spectacular!


Rick


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

You are lucky I was in the field. You ebayed him.







Congrats.

Pac,
Let me know what dates they set up. If I can make it down, would I be able to hunt those same days? What would 160-170 cost me? Send me a pm. Hiney, I don't drink, but I will buy you a beer anytime. 


Seemorehinie said:


> 12.5k


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

disgusted said:


> You are lucky I was in the field. You ebayed him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can hunt with us anytime brother. You can have my 140 and you can buy me the 170.....







.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

How about I pay the difference between the 140 and 170 and you cover the cost up 140? You obviously have better investors than me.









Seemorehinie said:


> You can hunt this us anytime brother. You can have my 140 and you can buy me the 170.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. is that what they are? Investors? And where do I find these dudes?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Thank you to everyone who bid on the hunt. You are all top notch folks. I just recently heard the news and am truly sorry to hear it. I look forward to meeting Davis and his guests. I promise to show them a fantastic hunt.

Mike


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you pacotender for going over and above on this deal. I hope y'all all have a great time and hope that, somehow, Chelsey and her family makes the trip. This whole thread shows the spirit that is 2Cool.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Got you covered. I must say I am FLOORED by the amazing "Put your money where your mouth is" generousity of the bidders for this cause. Absolutely FLOORED. Green to all


TXPalerider said:


> Congratulations Davis. You are a good man.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE!!!!
> 
> Somebody help me out here.........


----------

